# Cardiff



## ozzy1955 (Jan 11, 2018)

Is there any other places other than Roath park to overnight near Cardiff.
7mtr motorhome, if not will try and find helpful pub.:cool1:


----------



## number14 (Jan 11, 2018)

I live on the outskirts of Cardiff and really would not feel safe overnighting or leaving the MH around Roath Park.

For pubs try the Plymouth Arms at St Fagans - a really big and quiet car park - or the Oyster Catcher near Penarth Marina. Both locations are well served by buses or even the train for the latter to reach the city centre.


----------



## Mike Young (Jan 19, 2018)

Stayed in the Roath park location many times. My son used to live up by the  Hospital(twenty minute walk from Roath park lake) 
Never had any problems, on occasion the geese could be noisy at night, and the odd group of youngsters sometimes walked past late at night, usually singing and joking.
Used it over a period of 4 years up until late last year with no problems.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 19, 2018)

When we visited Cardiff we use the train to get into the centre and a bus down to the bay. A fast, cheap and efficient service. You get the bus ticket with the train ticket and the bus stop was only a short walk. Means you can have a nice spot well out of town. We stayed at Barry but I do not think that is open to us know.

Richard


----------



## Ozzydog (Jun 20, 2018)

*Oyster Catcher Penarth not Motorhome Friendly*

Rang this pub based on earlier comment on Thursday morning 14th and asked if could stay overnight for 2 nights. Guy on the end of the phone (turned out to be a shift manager and not the licencee) was happy and told us where to park, When we arrived he met us to point out where he wanted us and we set up and went in for dinner and a few drinks - staff were all very friendly and everything fine. Pub was fairly empty but a great location and easy access to both Cardiff and Cardiff Bay. 
Next morning we went in for breakfast and a few more drinks - everything still fine. Spent the day and night in Cardiff and next morning the licencee was there and approached and asked what web site did we find a reference to the pub accepting motorhomes.
Told him that there wasn't  a direct reference but someone had suggested it might be worth a try. They could have said no when I rang.
Basically he was not happy that we were there but had decided to honour what his staff had agreed. Said Hungryhorse Limited had a no motorhome policy to avoid the car park being overrun in the summer and for the pub security (????)

Asked me to post that The Oyster Catcher does not accept Motorhomes for overnight stays.
Still - he was happy for us to go in for breakfast before we left and was quite civil. Probably spent over £100 in the 2 days.

If the pub continues to be fairly empty then he might change his mind but at the moment I would suggest it's a no go.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks for the update. I'll remove it from the Pub Stop POIs ...


----------



## onemanand2dogs (Jun 22, 2018)

*Autumn Rugby Internationals at Cardiff*

I'm off to watch Wales play 2 of their autumn internationals in Cardiff on 10th and 24th November this year. 

Does anyone have recommendations of places to park up for one night within relatively easy to the Principality Stadium - happy that its a short bus ride away.

Already tried Cardiff Caravan and Camping Park and they only do a 2 night minimum. 

Many thanks.


----------

